# SonicWall netExtender VPN Client



## keithnyc (Nov 21, 2017)

Hi there,

Total FreeBSD (and BSD period) newbie here since about 24 hours, so my apologies if I'm missing something here. 

I went whole hog on my laptop yesterday once I learned about FreeBSD without thinking about how I get most of my work done beforehand, which is through my company's SonicWall firewall / VPN. I used linux previously and always just used the netExtender package and never really had any issues outside of the fact it's a piece of crap, but it works.

Well, I downloaded it from our Sonicwall appliance since I didn't see it in ports and it nearly worked, except it says it requires a working pppd installation. Research seems to indicate this was deprecated some time back in FreeBSD, which kinda leads me to believe I'm SOL. 

Before I try going the VM route, any ideas as to how I might get it going? The whole SSL VPN thing is crap by design, but unfortunately I don't have a lot of options before me :/

Thanks! - Keith


----------



## PacketMan (Nov 21, 2017)

If it were me I would browse FreshPorts (a www listing of the programs available in FreeBSD) and search for VPN. Many are found in the category "security".

https://www.freshports.org/


----------

